# 1968 Columbia Special Finished



## Trilobite (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi all; happy Spring. Thanks again for welcoming me to the group. Just finished my first vintage bike project-before and after pics shown. The entire bike had been spray-painted (badly), so I wasn’t too concerned with restoring any kind of period correct patina. I had the frameset powder coated, and was able to buff out the chrome parts sufficiently. Went with the jet plane front fender ornament, repro decals, and have a red and white seat coming to replace the black. Repacked all the bearings and she rides beautifully. This will be a beach bike, to ride to the water and back-my first (But, I’m sure not my last.) endeavor. Too much fun!


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2021)

Beautiful !!!! Nice work !


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 23, 2021)

Real nice work, beautiful bike. Welcome and good luck


----------



## C M Gerlach (Mar 23, 2021)

nice save....looks great.


----------



## Tim s (Mar 24, 2021)

Very nice, enjoy. Tim


----------



## Trilobite (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks all. I’m truly enjoying this pursuit, and appreciate the advice and assistance of the forum members. Now, on to the next one...maybe a Spaceliner or Columbia Deluxe? 

Mark


----------

